# Slaughter Creek Sportsman Club



## Chris Tyre

Looking for 2008-2009 members for our QDM Club in Stewart County GA(15 minutes North of Richland off 82/520). 2000 acres of bottoms and pines with 2 running creeks and a powerline. We have semi primitive camp with generator power. We have a camp house with ac and dc lighting, sink with running water, and gas cooking stove. The club has about 30 club stands with foodplots. This is a very impressive piece of property with lots of deer and turkey. $1300 yearly. Contact Chris if you're interested and for more details. Will send rules by request thru your email. Please provide email address.

1-386-647-6193
ccb7823@windstream.net


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still need members.


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## bulletproof1510

Heck if the prices of hunting dues keep going up then I may have to take up shining. Free Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Need a few more members.


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## CAL

This piece of property is about 7 miles from my house.I know it well.Have hunted it many times when I was young.There just isn't many places better than this area!free bump!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still have some openings


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still looking for some QDM hunters!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Will be closing out memberships April 18th. Any guys still looking should "HUBBA HUBBA". All leases are due June  1 and would like deposits and commitments by this date.


----------



## btbones

How many total and how many more do you need??


----------



## Chris Tyre

Pm Sent


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

I'll be out of town until Sunday Night. If you have questions or interest please call me on my cell. 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

Back in town fellows. Still need som more members!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## cpowel10

I think I may have hunted this club 3 or 4 years ago.  Did a father and son with the last name Airch used to be in it (may still be)?


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still in the hunt for few more members.


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Blue Iron

PM Sent..


----------



## Chris Tyre

Sorry no coon hunters.


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

To The Top


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

We still need some members. Had a group back out because of a rule that you cannot drink in between hunts. This is a sportsman club not a get drunk and shoot somebody club.


----------



## CrackerBoyd

where exactly is the property and what is the total # of members?


----------



## Chris Tyre

pm sent


----------



## Chris Tyre

Showing property this weekend. Anyone else interested would love to show it to you. May fill up over the next 2 weeks so if you might be sitting on the back burner looking for club in this area it's gettin to be crunch time. Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Have some open time to show land to some more hunters this weekend. If you're in the area give me a call and we can set something up for you to see the club. Thanks, Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump for the weekend.


----------



## Chris Tyre

Good weekend. Thanks to everyone who came. Be back Saturday to show the land.


----------



## Chris Tyre

6 spots left. They are filling fast. Anyone interested should jump on it. I have 4 touring this weekend so far. Will try to post pics tonight. Thanks, Chris 
*Total Members will be 18*


----------



## beer&deer

Saw the club this weekend and was impressed enough to sign up.  Good group of folk with sound management practices.  If you are interested in a good, family oriented club with a lot of land, this is for you.


----------



## Chris Tyre

Thanks Beer&Deer. Look forward to seeing you at the campfire!


----------



## Big7

PM and  e-mail sent


----------



## Chris Tyre

Pm sent back.


----------



## Chris Tyre

5 more members needed.


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## clyattpba

this is a darn good club !! chris (you )chuck and all the guys are doing a great job ! alot of food plots ,club stands and camping right on the lease. there is alot of mineral licks with pently of deer coming to them. i'm  very happy i'm in !!!!!


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

I will be at lease this weekend and invite anyone still looking for a jam up club to come take a peak. Satisfaction gauranteed! Need four more guys now!


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Come on fellows we need 3 more to pay lease. Lease has to be paid in a couple weeks, we need members now.


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Sill need a few more good hunters. Please call anytime. Thanks, Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## clyattpba

Chris, This Club Should Have Already Been Full!! Come On Guys This Is One You Do Not Want To Pass On. They Really Have Things In The Right Order In This Club. I Hope There Are Atleast 3-4 More Good Qdm Hunters Left Out There .so You Can Get Lease Paid On Time!!!!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still in the hunt for a few more guys.


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still need members.


----------



## Chris Tyre

SCSC Welcomes Gary to the campfire. We'll be in touch. Thanks again!


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Very close to full. Still need a couple more.


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

We need 4 more!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Need 3! Lease is paid, just need to finish filling up.


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Really, really need 3 to be full. We will be up 7/26 for our first workday if you want to see property. Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

We will be at lease the weekend of 18th  and 26th if anyone wants to look at lease. Give me a call anytime, Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Come take a look this weekend! We will be on lease Saturday and Sunday!!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Call to set up to see the lease this weekend 7/26-7/27. Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## CAL

This is a really good lease folks.Some of the most wild and thick swampy land around these parts.Been living here within 5 miles all my life and know for sure.Would be very hard to beat!Most of the biggest deer in these parts come from this area.When running dogs in the 80's,this area is where the big deer would go to for the protection it offered.Good luck with your members and a free bump!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Thanks Cal, and thanks to this forum which has helped with 90% of the new members we signed up this year. It is an awesome tool. We have 3 spots left with two commitments out there just waiting on the money to arrive.


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Weeknd Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still need 3!


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## dcurran

Chris,  I believe we have the Lease just North of you - we are just North of the power lines 910 acres.  We usually come up and bring 10 to 20 lbs of shrimp and cook 'em - ya'll should stop by.  Never know when you might need a neighbor.  

Danny Curran
(239) 994-9014


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still need 3  more. 2 workdays left. Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

Looking for 3 more members. Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

For those of you I told we don't have any hogs, We pulled our cameras this weekend and two of them had pics of hogs on them. I guess they finally found us. Now we need a couple of you hog hunters!


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still looking for 2 more members. Dues now $1400. All the work is done, just need the hunters! Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## bh4mr1ck

PM Sent


----------



## Chris Tyre

Email Sent


----------



## Chris Tyre

Still looking for two more members.


----------



## Chris Tyre

Need 1 more! Dues now $1500 due to all the workdays done and rifle season a couple weeks away. Call Chris 386-647-6193 or Chuck 904-364-6644.


----------



## Chris Tyre

1 family membership left. Great set up here for the family. Plenty of stands for 2 people to sit in or close to. Great place for you dad's to let your kids get them a deer. Call Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre

Bump


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre

We are fully staffed now. Any questions or interested person for next year feel free to pm me. Good Luck to everyone this year. We have seen a couple Bucks already and I have taken a doe. ( Just to take the edge off so I can settle down for the Big Boy) Hopefully the rut is about to kick in, in our area.


----------

